# looking for some side work



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i am in need of some side work ,i can build just about anything have been building sheds for the past 2 years,also do tile work, and build decks i have some pictures of some of my work just cant figure out how to put them on here


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I need a deck built, not huge probably 20x10. I have the wood...need the concrete. PM me your #


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

here is a picture of a custom tile shower hop up we did


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

ther isnt much i cant do i have about 10 years in the rental home business so if u need some thing done just send me a pm


----------

